# Ncci edit checker



## Captain74 (Feb 22, 2011)

We are currently using EncoderPro.com Expert by Ingenix to check for NCCI edits and the need for modifiers.  We are finding some discrepancies in the modifier suggestions and are looking for a different system.

What is everyone else using?  We want to be able to enter multiple codes at the same time and have modifier suggestions given.  It would also be nice to check both Professional and Facility edits.

Obviously we can always access the actual NCCI edits online, but it is nice to be able to enter multiple codes at the same time.

Any recommendations, links and contacts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MCook (Feb 24, 2011)

We use Code Correct for CCI checks and love it! I'm not sure about the facility edits though. We also have Encoder but the CCI is so cumbersome and time consuming. Code Correct is a snap!


----------



## murphyrrm (May 28, 2011)

*CCI Checker*

We use Craneware.. I has a lot of advantages


----------



## knperry (Nov 5, 2012)

So Code correct is a software?  What's the website so I can order it.

Thanks


----------



## aaron.lucas (Nov 6, 2012)

SuperCoder works really well too, you need to purchase a membership, but the CCI checker works really easy and gives clear guidance.  It's color coded too, which makes things even easier!


----------

